# Website Newsletters



## Blake Bowden (Jun 30, 2012)

So how do you feel about receiving our website newsletters?


----------



## Benton (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't really read them, but then again I'm surfing the site every day anyway, so I don't know they're really targeting me.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Benton said:


> I don't really read them, but then again I'm surfing the site every day anyway, so I don't know they're really targeting me.



I agree. For those who are not online here often I think that it is a wonderful idea. For me, it usually gets dumped into the trash can becasue I already know what's in it...


----------

